# morio worm beetles



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

how do you keep morio worm beetles for breeding, 
i have been told they breed better with eco earth as a substrate is this true, 
i only have 2 beetles at the mo.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

123dragon said:


> how do you keep morio worm beetles for breeding,
> i have been told they breed better with eco earth as a substrate is this true,
> i only have 2 beetles at the mo.


They LOVE cork bark, mine dig little crevices and i guess they lay their eggs there, then i have oats on the floor as substrate, I used to use eco earth but it's a real pain to sift through and find all the babies.
all my adults died off and i started again, but kept finding babies in the eco earth for MONTHS after, like literally 6 months after there was no adults new tiny ones were sprouting.
Mine seem to be breeding at a good pace now.
Basically if you have the time to sift through eco earth, go with that
If not then use oats :2thumb:
Just chuck in some veg and they'll be good to go


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

iv currently got about 50 aliens changing into beetles in yougurt pots and 5 other beetles in a tub aready starting the breeding process off, not that they will produce much. im also gonna do the same with with pachoda grubs aswell : victory:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry, my reply was for mealworms, missread the title :blush:
Guess they're pretty much the same though?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Sorry, my reply was for mealworms, missread the title :blush:
> Guess they're pretty much the same though?


 
if you mean same for breeding then no morio's wont morph unless there on there own. all the wriggling in the tubs stops it from turning so they need to be seperated into single tubs. where as mealies just turn regardless whatsin beside them : victory:


----------



## creepy creatures (Aug 18, 2009)

We started this setup for meal worms the other week but I guess you could do the same for morio worms.

Consists of a set of A4 file draws from The Range about £10









The top draw is where the beetles live on a substrate of oats and fed on greens for moisture. I have cut the bottom of the draw out and replaced with wire mesh.








The mesh is so the baby meals fall through to the lower draw onto a bed of oats to prevent the beetles eating them.
The third draw is where my shop bought meal worms live till my colony establishes itself. The fourth draw is where I move the Pupa to from the third draw till they hatch into beetles. Then they are moved to the first draw to start the cycle all over again.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

so what substrate for morio worms.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

interesting info ppl  i think im tempted to start one of these along with a roach colony


----------



## creepy creatures (Aug 18, 2009)

Same as mealies, porridge oats.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

this is the breeding guide im using for morios. iv never done it before so im using the methods on this just now : victory:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/361484-breeding-morio-worms.html


----------



## nads (Apr 21, 2010)

123dragon said:


> how do you keep morio worm beetles for breeding,
> i have been told they breed better with eco earth as a substrate is this true,
> i only have 2 beetles at the mo.


 Hi,you pretty much keep them the same as mealworms,my beetles are kept in a med size tub with air holes,bran/oats/cereal on the base,egg boxes to climb on..fruit/veg peelings added occaisionally...Morios won't turn into "aliens"unless they have access to heat.
The beetles lay in the substrate..Then be patient,you will have babies soon:2thumb:


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

nads said:


> Hi,you pretty much keep them the same as mealworms,my beetles are kept in a med size tub with air holes,bran/oats/cereal on the base,egg boxes to climb on..fruit/veg peelings added occaisionally...Morios won't turn into "aliens"unless they have access to heat.
> The beetles lay in the substrate..Then be patient,you will have babies soon:2thumb:


thanks for the info, but they dont need heat to change mine dont have any heat and they are changing fine


----------

